# Feeding Damsel & Clownfish



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Looking on craigslist, found a 5 month old 12 gallon nano, with a protein skimmer, heater ocerlarus (spelling) clown, yellow tail damsel, sone green candy canes, some mushshrooms, 1 50/50 light, and two other lights (forget the kind) and 15lbs of LR.. all for 300 hundred.. question about the fish...

What would you guys reccomend I feed them? Not really too sure about this. Thanks

(will start a thread in the pic forum with pics of the coral and fish and tank)


----------

